# Mahindra XTV?



## Shylar (Mar 4, 2017)

Just wanted to see if anyone has a mahindra xtv or knows anyone who does. I've been looking into them and want to get some other people's opinions. I like the way they are built like the driveshafts instead of belts. They are identical to the intimidator it's and are built by them. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

don't know of anyone, but they look great and their tractor line is top notch! JS


----------

